# 4k or wide gamut monitor?



## reidthaler (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a client who is interested in resuming his interest in photo editing and wants his son to build a computer for him, since his son has the experience, will have better specs and is cheaper.

I'm trying to figure out a monitor recommendation. I was thinking that 4K is the future, and have heard the BenQ monitors are well regarded for the price, but 4k monitors are only 78% of Adobe RGB. It would seem that for photo work, you'd want a monitor with a wider color gamut which would suggest a 2560 x 1440 display.

Thoughts?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 11, 2016)

There are AdobeRGB 4K monitors as well. I believe LG just introduced one.


----------



## reidthaler (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd prefer to keep my recommendation under $800 USD.

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## tspear (Nov 11, 2016)

What is the media format that will mostly be used for displaying the images?
To me a wide gamut monitor provides very limited value if the images are going to be displayed on standard digital picture frames, websites, phones....
Wide gamut is for picture competitions, professional work, printed materials.

So with that thinking, I would place a higher priority on color matching and resolution then on a wide gamut.

Note: I am a newbie and this is a hobby for me.


----------

